# Kontrasteffekt in PS



## DJ RoxtaR (2. November 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Wie bekommen ich so einen "Kontrasteffekt" wie auf den unteren Bildern hin?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!

mfg

Pfanni

http://s12.directupload.net/images/091102/geolfd2r.jpg http://s4.directupload.net/images/091102/5tc3tpga.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2009)

Hai,

eine ganz schnelle, einfache Variante wäre Doge & Burn (Nachbelichten und Abwedeln), es gibt zu diesem Stil aber auch einen "Namen", der mir leider spontan nicht einfällt. Werde in später noch posten.
Tonwertkorrekturen über Masken wäre auch möglich.

Doge & Burn in einer gemäsigten Version zur Fotoretusche und nicht so "übertrieben" wie auf deinem Bild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (3. November 2009)

Schaut doch nach HDR aus. Ich weiß nicht wie gut das HDR-Modul in CS4 ist, aber in den Versionen darunter ist es nicht besonders toll. Zu empfehlen wäre da Photomatix, allerdings kostet das Ding. Wenn du selbst fotografieren kannst wirst du zu HDR 1000 Anleitungen bei google finden. Ist auch nicht besonders schwer. Wenn du eine RAW-Datei hast ist es auch möglich den Kontrast um einiges zu erhöhen (bei jpegs auch, aber noch weniger gut). Hierzu hab ich auch noch einen Link: http://www.vanilladays.com/hdr-guide/#singleraw


----------



## chmee (3. November 2009)

Das Bild sieht einfach nach *entfesseltem Blitzen* aus. Das Ding kommt fast so aus dem Fotoapparillo raus. Das ist die einfachste Möglichkeit. Die schwere Variante wäre, den Typen mit einer Einstellung zu fotografieren, dass er hell ist, und dann nochmal den Hintergrund so abzulichten, dass der Himmel so schön knackig blau ist. Dann im Rechner zusammenfrickeln. Aber das wird nicht so aussehen. HDR ist es nicht.

An Bild 2 (Skater) sieht man eindeutig, dass die Sonne hinter ihm steht, aber er ne schöne Ladung Blitz im Gesicht hat. Im Hintergrund (rechts oben) sieht man noch einen Blitz auf nem Stativ, der die Betonwand aufhellt. Bild 1 (Gruppe) auch eindeutig geblitzt. Such mal im Netz nach *strobist*, zB Hier.

mfg chmee


----------



## hierbavida (3. November 2009)

Farbe und Kontraste ändere ich oft im LAB-Modus. Den A- und B-Kanal oben und unten gleichmäßig verschieben, so daß die Linie durch den Mittelpunkt läuft (sonst Farbverschiebung=Farbstich).
Die Steilheit in den Kanälen kann unterschiedlich sein. Der Rest wird im Luminanzkanal erledigt werden.
Anschließend wieder in (s)RGB-Modus wechseln.

PS: Im LAB kann Rauschen in A und B-Kanal sehr effizient und im Helligkeits-Kanal kann hervorragend scharf gezeichnet werden.


----------



## Sneer (5. November 2009)

Da es noch niemand erwähnt hat..über "Bild/Einstellung/Schatten und Lichter"
kannst Du den Effekt mit Vorschau erstellen.
Das ist allerdings kein HDR sondern "gefakte" Kontraste.

Für eine optimale Ausleuchtung musst Du aber selbst Hand anlegen und mit Masken arbeiten.


----------



## thecamillo (6. November 2009)

Um den selben Effekt wie auf dem Foto zu erzielen gehts auch viel einfacher.

Dupliziere die Bild- Fotoebene mit STRG+J oder durch anwählen der Ebene und ziehen auf Neue Ebene erstellen. Widerhole diesen Vorgang.

Wähle nach diesem Vorgang unter Filter bei sonstige Filter "Hochpass" aus und stelle dann je nach Bildbeschaffenheit einen Wert ein um möglichst viele Konturen in der Vorschau zu sehen. 

Du klickst auf OK. 

Nun ist die Ebene so komisch Grau, das soll aber so sein.

Gehe nun auf die für diese Ebene entsprechende Fülloption und wähle einen entsprechenden Effekt aus. Bei breits guter Qualität des Bildes bevorzuge ich gerne "Weiches Licht".

Bei Bildern guter Qualität bei Dämmerung bzw. geringen Lichtverhältnissen ist es ratsam die mittlere Ebene - wir haben ja 3 (original+2x duplizierte) bei dunklen Bildern mittels Fülloption "Überlagern" zu intensivieren. Selbstverständlich kannst du auch die anderne Fülloptionen wählen, je nach gewünschtem Effekt.

Den Farbraum zu wechseln beinhaltet oftmals Qualitätseinbusen bzw. wenn man wechselt dann nur nach LAB das dieser vom Farbvolumen der größte ist, aber auch in RGB lässt sich nach dieser Methode wunderbare Ergebnisse erziehlen und du veränderst damit nicht das eigentliche Bild ja dieses ja noch im original vorhanden ist.

Es grüßt aus der Pfalz

thecamillo


----------

